# My first Blucky Corpsification



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I took a generic Blucky head and gouged out the eyes and nose cavity to a more realistic size/shape. I also sliced between the teeth (leaving some out) to open the jaw and then did a cut along the back of the head to help the jaw lay open. I used a stencil burner for most of the cuts and then an Xacto knife to clean them up.

Using masking tape, I placed the eyeballs and then stuffed the skull with balls of newspaper to hold them in place. I did a ring of cotton/latex to simulate upper and lower eye lids (helping to hold the eyes in place). The eyes I used, I made myself http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8842. The blind eye, I did the same way but I used an opaque white color.

Then I Fitted some cotton batting in place to close off the mouth and nose cavities.










Pretty cool so far hehe


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I whited out the teeth (just a base color, I'm going to airbrush the finished product) and added more latex/cotton to simulate jaw and other muscles.










More images of it at this point...



















I still need to do the top and back of the skull and then lay paint but I'm pretty happy with how Blucky is looking so far.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good cassie!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a Blucky? That's the best looking Blucky I've ever seen. Nice!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job, cant even tell you used a blucky. are you planning to do the rest of the body?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

excellant!!!! Ive got one or two laying around, I should do something with them.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! That is straight out of E.C. comics. I'da never thought bluckies could look so good!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Adding eyes and opening the jaw really helps bluckys a lot.

I am planning on doing the rest of the body but I'll probably replace the hands and feet with homemade ones. I've already split the lower leg and arm bones and taped them with masking tape.

I'll add more pics as it comes along.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I did a little more cotton and latex along the sides of the skull today. And I'm surprised to admit the amount of depth you can get using a cheap Blucky! I can't wait to airbrush this one.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

So far, we have gone from this....









to this...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice transformation!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Now I'm adding some stringy cheek to jaw tissue. I took cotton strands dipped in latex and set them in place.










The head is about done now.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I should mention that when using latex with unrolled cotton balls, you get a smooth muscle effect (like along the sides of my blucky skull). But when using latex with batting, you get a more pitted/dry look (like the chin and stringy cheek thing I did).


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow and Double WOW Can wait to see the rest..


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Blinky. I love working with carpet latex. It has practically no oder at all and washes easily with soap and water (if you catch it before it dries). Much easier AND cheaper than regular latex.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Cassie, what's a stencil burner?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

A stencil burner is kinda like a soldering iron but it's made for burning plastic to make your own stencils. You can buy different tips for it. I mostly use a curved tip. You can get them at any craft store like Michaels or AC Moore.

I use it a lot on bluckys when I want them in different poses. Some poses require you to put a hole in a different place for the limbs.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I airbrushed some black shadows and then light brown. The skull is about done now


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

now that is an awesome transition! i think the blue eye might be to big but maybe it's me. Looks great!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

You could never tell that it started out as a blucky! what a great job!
were are you planning to use it?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm going to corpsify the rest of the body too. He'll live in our graveyard next year


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> i think the blue eye might be to big but maybe it's me. Looks great!


Actually, the eye is the proper size but the problem is that bluckys have square-like bulging eye sockets (kinda boxy). I tried seating the eyes deeper in the sockets and it looked worse. So I settled for the bulging look.

I probably could have done some more carving on the sockets and used cotton/latex to bulk them into a more natural shape but I wanted to see how much I could get away with utilizing minimal carving.

It's still not too shabby looking for a blucky though and in the low light of the grave yard, should do fine 

It still needs a little paint work. I'm going to airbrush the teeth back to white and use a yellower brown on them I think. I don't like the way they look with the reddish brown.

Also, I think I'll darken down the nasal cavity as well.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

looks awesome! WOW!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Double wow! People here know I hate bluckies, but yours looks great!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the bug eyed freaked out corpse look. How many layers of that glue did it take to get that look?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you mean the latex, I brush a thin coat directly onto the skull so that the cotton will stick to it. Then I brush a good coat over the cotton.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great step by step Cassie 
your blucky isn't a blucky no more!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW, nice job : )


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Loving the rotting cheeks.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this one so far. Guess I need to visit more.

I really like this! I have a LOT of bluckies and I can see myself doing this to mine. I also think the eye looks cool. I like it when certain things are out of proportion. Makes it look creepier.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

wow.. your doing a great job! I guess one day I'll have to spruce up my little blucky.. sigh.. anyone got some spare time they can give me?


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

What an inspiration you are! Got to go get busy, now my buckies will never do!LOL
Denise


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

this is the best blucky corpsification i've seen! great job cassie! I added it to Haunt Project- i hope you don't mind


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool SuperCreep, thanks for the add


----------

